
Apple Store requirements are not applicable to Apple apps - Gys
https://twitter.com/austinsoares/status/1110986509119901702
======
Gys
Related: [https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/27/18284628/apple-news-
plus-...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/27/18284628/apple-news-plus-auto-
subscription-breaking-rules-how-to-cancel)

------
deca6cda37d0
* App Store. The Apple Store is the physical place where they sell stuff.

